# Hyuuga or Hyuga?



## FemmeFatale (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it spelled Hyuuga or Hyuga? 

I have seen it both ways, and I want to hear your opinion.


----------



## Kek (Jan 6, 2008)

It can be used both ways. Though I prefer to use "Hyuuga".


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 6, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Micah (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyuuga is preferable imhmfo


----------



## Slayz (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyuga is easier to write, ergo, less exhausting


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it really that exhausting to write one more U? xD


----------



## Micah (Jan 6, 2008)

Pancakesman said:


> Hyuga is easier to write, ergo, less exhausting



Because, as we all know, that one extra key peck will wear you out. 

Fatty.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyuuga's better name, more like a noble name then Hyuga one.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess people go with Hyuuga more. 

Agreed.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jan 6, 2008)

It is technically Hyuuga.  Hyuga is the shortened form.


----------



## Kek (Jan 6, 2008)

"Hyuga" is what the english dub says. And it can mean the exact same thing as "Hyuuga" if it has that phonetic line above the "u", I think.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yeah I've seen that.


----------



## Iruka (Jan 6, 2008)

I would use Hyūga, but it's too troublesome to keep having to type this "ū" 'cause my keyboard doesn't have that by default. So Hyuuga is what I go with.


----------



## Vago (Jan 6, 2008)

I use Hyuuga.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 6, 2008)

From now on, I am sticking to Hyuuga.


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyuuga  .. Hyuga is just wrong ..


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm.... I don't know, I think Hyuuga is better...


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyuuga is more correct. The u-sound is elongated.
Hyuga comes from the romanisation Hyūga, which is one of the most often used romanisation methods. However, since ū is difficult to type, it is often written as simply u.


----------



## Wakkayeah (Jan 6, 2008)

i dont really care...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hyuuga


----------



## Sarun (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer to spelling "Hyuuga"!

How do yo guys able to put a line over u?
I wanna do it too!


----------



## Yellow (Jan 6, 2008)

Two "u" is correct.


----------



## Juubi (Jan 6, 2008)

It's commonly written as "Hyuuga", but Hyuga would be fine, too. The same goes with Kyuubi and other phonetically similar words, I guess.


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2008)

I use either doesnt bother me.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 6, 2008)

*Please answer my question!*




sarun uchiha said:


> I prefer to spelling "Hyuuga"!
> 
> How do yo guys able to put a line over u?
> I wanna do it too!


----------



## natwel (Jan 6, 2008)

It's the former


----------



## saprobe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyuuga. It's a long vowel. Hyuga is incorrect.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 6, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I prefer to spelling "Hyuuga"!
> 
> How do yo guys able to put a line over u?
> I wanna do it too!



It depends on the operating system that you're using. If you PM me with your program, then I can tell you how to go about doing it. I'd tell you how I do it, only I have Japanese and French language taskbars installed on my computer that come equipped with the option. ^^
-----

In the original Japanese kanji, Hyuuga is spelt 日向. But, if you break it down into the phonetic hiragana spelling those kanji spell: ひゅう が

Each of those symbols has a precise equivalent in the Roman alphabet.

ひゅ: (hi)+ small(yu)= Hyu
う: u
が: ga

In other words, Hyuuga is the direct spelling taken from the Japanese translation. However, Hyūga is, as well. This is due to the fact that the line about the "u" represents a double vowel sound. 

Out of familiarity and preference, I opt for Hyuuga over Hyūga


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Jan 6, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> In the original Japanese kanji, Hyuuga is spelt 日向. But, if you break it down into the phonetic hiragana spelling those kanji spell: ひゅう が
> 
> Each of those symbols has a precise equivalent in the Roman alphabet.
> 
> ...



what (s)he said


----------



## Levithian (Jan 6, 2008)

FemmeFatale said:


> Is it spelled Hyuuga or Hyuga?
> 
> I have seen it both ways, and I want to hear your opinion.



*H-y-u-u-g-a, as in Hinata ''Hyuuga'' or the ''Hyuuga'' Clan.*


----------



## Ork (Jan 6, 2008)

The english dub says its Hyuga, The Japanese Sub Says its Hyuuga, Due to the fact that english Dubbed anime is ALWAYS WRONG I vote Hyuuga, Anything the Dub does HAS to be wrong. Its just that bad.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyuuga for sure.


----------



## Saito (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyuuga                                         .


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 6, 2008)

Its usally spelled Hyuuga


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 6, 2008)

It's double u


----------



## Shea (Jan 6, 2008)

Most people spell it Hyuuga...


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer Hyuuga


----------



## SwordxKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyuuga it is


----------



## MikageHanashi (Jan 7, 2008)

I kinda feel that Hyuuga is more proper.. Since I've seen it in the anime movie myself


----------



## chocy (Jan 7, 2008)

I prefer Hyuuga.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 7, 2008)

I think Hyuuga fits more nicely.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jan 7, 2008)

it's hyuuga, some just write hyuga due to laziness.  plus if you write it in hirigana hyuuga has the proper sounding over the hyuga which would be a very short hyu.  so correct=hyuu lazy people go for hyu


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 7, 2008)

I like to say Hyuuga.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Jan 7, 2008)

While there's nothing inherently wrong with using the "Hyuga" spelling, the original, Japanese spelling of any term should be taken as law in regards to all mangaka/anime, so I'm going to go as far as to say that the "Hyuuga" spelling is the only correct version of the term to use, as it's the one that's been used by Kishimoto himself from the start.


----------



## blueava21 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Great Blood-Fire Phoenix said:


> While there's nothing inherently wrong with using the "Hyuga" spelling, the original, Japanese spelling of any term should be taken as law in regards to all mangaka/anime, so I'm going to go as far as to say that the "Hyuuga" spelling is the only correct version of the term to use, as it's the one that's been used by Kishimoto himself from the start.



I agree, neither version is wrong, but I prefer to use Hyuuga because it's more "original".


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jan 7, 2008)

The Great Blood-Fire Phoenix said:


> While there's nothing inherently wrong with using the "Hyuga" spelling, the original, Japanese spelling of any term should be taken as law in regards to all mangaka/anime, so I'm going to go as far as to say that the "Hyuuga" spelling is the only correct version of the term to use, as it's the one that's been used by Kishimoto himself from the start.


Actually, one might argue that there _is _something inherently wrong with the spelling 'Hyuga'.
As I said before, the name has a long 'u' sound, which is romanised as either uu, ū, or ?. 
Since de romanisation 'Hyuga' ignores the long vowel, it is wrong. The only reason it is even used, is because of the difficulties of typing diacritic marks and/or because a lot of people don't know how to pronounce them.

ps.
uu is only used in the so-called wapuro-system. A system designed for typing Japanese characters on a computer. It isn't (as far as I know) used in any official romanisation system.
ū is used with the most commonly used romanisation system, Hepburn.
? is used with the Nihon-shiki and Kunrei-shiki systems. Nihon-shiki is almost obsolete nowadays, though. Kunrei-shiki is the official romanisation system of the Japanese government.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 7, 2008)

Hyuuga it is, but it's not that much of a problem since everyone will know what you mean regardless.


----------



## Lilali (Jan 7, 2008)

i type Hyuuga but if someone spells it with one U i still know what they mean, so i dont bother telling them about the correct way to spell it


----------



## Nahima (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe its Hyuuga because of the U sound. In Japanese if its just one U then isn't as pronounced. Like when you watch Yu-gi-oh! with subs they put his name as Yuugi to give him the longer sound. I like it with the two u's myself.


----------



## ryuukari (Jan 7, 2008)

Like everyone else has said, it can be spelled both ways.  I prefer 'Hyuuga', though.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the first one better, because I like how it better reflects the correct pronunciation of the name.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 7, 2008)

I think it's spelled Hyuuga in Japanese and Hyuga in English.
Because the tiny brains of the dub watchers won't understand why Hyuuga has to u's in it.


----------



## reject28 (Jan 7, 2008)

"hyuuga" feels right...


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 7, 2008)

Hyuuga.  It's kinda like how some people say Choji, when the official way is Chouji.


----------



## Para (Jan 7, 2008)

Hyuuga; I only ever see dub noobs using Hyuga.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jan 7, 2008)

Just look at my name...


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Jan 7, 2008)

Hyuuga! ^.^


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 7, 2008)

I prefer "Hyuuga", but there is nothing wrong with using "Hyuga" as long as the "u" has a line over it to indicate the long vowel "u". In a sense, it's held [ or said ] twice as long; it's common with vowels in other languages including Japanese.

I'm fairly sure "uu" is spelled out in dialects though, not only the computer systems.


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Jan 7, 2008)

hyuga just plain hyuga


----------



## Sarun (Jan 7, 2008)

I see an overwhelming victory for Hyuuga in here!


----------



## Charu (Jan 7, 2008)

Hyuuga.
Something about tha extra "u" just makes it preferable 
Same thing as "chuunin". The "u" is also elongated, and in the shonen jump manga,
the "u" is used like this: chūnin.
I don't recall seeing "Hyūga", though...


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2008)

Hyuga it fast >.<


----------



## Homura (Jan 8, 2008)

Does it really matter? Sounds the same in the end. Though when it comes to typing it out, I have the habit of spelling it "Hyuuga".


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 8, 2008)

In kanji it' s 日向 and- after converting into romaji- you write Hyūga. So normaly you read this Hyuuga but most of people in here prefer shorter version.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 8, 2008)

Listen Motherfuckers, it's either Hyūga or Hyuuga. Hyuga is _wrong_


----------



## Godot (Jan 8, 2008)

It's spelt *Hyūga *but *ū = uu*

That's why *Hyuuga* is better for a simple keyboard, but *Hyuga* isn't technically correct.

Here is another example.

_*Shōnen

*__*ō = ou
*
Acceptable spelling =* Shounen

*_
*Spoiler*: _a simple version of what i've just said_ 





Shodai said:


> Listen Motherfuckers, it's either Hyūga or Hyuuga. Hyuga is _wrong_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 8, 2008)

Above post ends the thread. I'm recycling this.

I use Hyuuga btw


----------

